# Shuttleworth Evening Air Display [VERY GRAPHIC INTENSIVE!!!]



## Skyraider3D (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi guys!

Well, I clearly can't get enough of old aircraft and of my new EOS 300D camera! 

Here is a small(!!) selection of photos I took last month, on the Shuttleworth Collection's lovely evening air display held at the all-grass Old Warden aerodrome. I've been to countless airshows, but never have I been able to make so many great pictures as on this one! *big smile* I love the Old Warden air displays. This in fact was already my second visit this year.

As you can see, for me the favourite of the show was the stunning PT-22. I have more great shots of it, which I'd have loved to share, but it's already a bit excessive as is! 

I know some of them aren't really "WW2" but I hope you don't mind! 

Well, here goes...

Sopwith Triplane











Bristol F.2B Fighter





Bristol F.2B Fighter RAF SE5A





Avro 504K





Miles Magister





Miles Gemini (what a beauty!)





DHC-1 Chipmunk





Ryan PT-22
















Hawker Tomtit





Hawker Hind





Gloster Gladiator





Supermarine Spitfire Mk.Vc





Hawker Sea Hurricane Mk.Ib





Avro Triplane





If you liked these pics only a tenth as much as I loved taking them, then I am sure you enjoyed these!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

they're amazing quality, can i assume the camera was a SLR??

i'm definatly checking out your website........................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks!  Glad you like them!

Yes, the camera is a digital SLR. Lens was a 100-400mm zoom, which effectively becomes a 640mm lens with the digital sensor (which is smaller than 35mm film).

My website is more about 3D aviation art than about photography. But I hope you'll like it anyway 

Since you seem to like the Lancaster, I just uploaded these for you. They were taken last weekend on the Farnborough International airshow.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2004)

the lancaster pics don't show up on my computer, sorry................



> Lens was a 100-400mm zoom, which effectively becomes a 640mm lens with the digital sensor



that must have cost you quite a bit...................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 1, 2004)

The website that's hosting them is a bit dodgy today. Online, then offline... try again now, they should be working again! 

As for having a very bad first airshow (worse than any I've been to, and I've been to scores of them!!! Three already last July!), don't give up yet! There's plenty more to come. Next year if not this year. And the Lancaster should be on some of them too.

Make sure you don't miss the Flying Legends air show next year. And if you can't wait that long, there's also an autumn air display at Duxford in September, I believe. Definitely worth a visit if you've not been there yet! The Flying Legends show is much bigger tho.

The lens wasn't too bad, by the way. I bought it some seven years ago for the equivalent of £250 in Holland.


----------



## JCS (Aug 1, 2004)

I wish they had some airshows around here like that, most of them around here are 99% modern ugly jets.  

Great pics, BTW.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 2, 2004)

i'm trying to get my parents to take me up to yeovilton airshow, but that's as far as they'll take me and they're the only to that are "close", here's the link www.yeoviltonairday.co.uk 

and the lanc pics still don't show, sorry..........................


----------



## Crazy (Aug 13, 2004)

Beautiful pics, excellent site!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 13, 2004)

wow crazy you're back...........................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks, Crazy! 

TLKA, are the Lanc pics showing yet?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

not yet.....................


----------



## Skyraider3D (Aug 14, 2004)

Very strange...  They're in exactly the same place as the others...
Are others able to see them???
I sent you a PM some time ago. If you e-mail me I'll send them to you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 14, 2004)

ok thanks, and i can see the others perfectly, although sumetimes the some of the others don't show................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 17, 2004)

That is an AWESOME bunch of photos!!! Whats its Megapixel Rating?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 17, 2004)

if you're thinking of using them you'll have to ask his permission, they've got a rather large copywright symbol on them...............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 18, 2004)

Nah... Just thinking of the camera, thats all


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

very high i'd assume.............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 20, 2004)

You Bet!! Very Good- Practically magazine Quality!


----------

